

Show HN: MindWallet.com  Insanely Organized Social Media - mwdev

Show HN: MindWallet.com  Insanely Organized Social Media<p>You can read this on MindWallet as intended here:  http://www.mindwallet.com/?ItemKey=787541c7-0860-41ea-a21a-2322e06675c3&#38;ParentID=48851752-ea96-40cc-bfb4-c8b07beba934<p>Hi HN.  Here is my ‘project’:  http://www.mindwallet.com<p>I’d love to get your feedback.  I’m going to put a lot here about how I got here and where I’m going.<p>If you want a TLDR: I layered social media on top of the ‘todo list’ style app that has been popular recently because I think it is an amazing interface for do things beyond todo lists.<p>And here is a video:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rNpAH7AGhIk (I’m sorry about the hiss, poor audio quality, and lack of editing..I’d rather be coding...I’ll fix it eventually)
======
kaddar
(Edit for the HN readers: This comment and following comments were posted in
response to an earlier frontpage design.)

I posted this on shacknews but to duplicate the discussion over here on
hackernews, here's my feedback:

The frontpage splash for this is really hard to read. It's obtusely written.
It focuses on features, not the narrative. It focuses on buzzwords, not what
it does. I kind of get it from your long video, but I doubt anyone has the
patience to learn about this. There are a lot of social tree-based todolist
applications out there, so to win in this space you have to be really really
really focused on UX over functionality.

Best of luck though, I think you have some interesting ideas!

~~~
kaddar
Here's some concrete suggestions:

Instead of :

" What is MindWallet? blahblahblah "

Maybe something like:

With MindWallet, you can socially or privately organize your plans and goals.
Simplify problems by breaking them up into subtasks and coordinate with
friends to complete tasks on-the-fly. MindWallet enables you to manage your
to-do list instead of having it manage you.

MindWallet:

* Displays your current tasks and lets you break them into subtasks

* Communicates with friends within your to-do list

* Integrates with social networks

* etc...etc...etc...

~~~
kaddar
Instead of:

"Get addicted to MindWallet in 10 steps: blahblahblah"

Make this be a direct link that says: (Get started with mind wallet.)

Then, this link opens a view to facebook connect.

When the user completes that, show them an automatically-created first task
list.

For the first time creating a task list, show them guide indication arrows to
important CRUD operations (e.g., "Create your first goal =>)

Think of this like a videogame tutorial, you have to show them by making them
do it. Continue down your list, implementing each task as a tutorial step that
you hold their hand through. As an anecdote, my grandmother recently couldn't
figure out how to click a recipe link on my facebook news feed. I said "Cool
recipe" and had the link posted. She couldn't figure out that blue text was a
link. You have to really help nontechnical users.

~~~
mwdev
I actually do that. If you sign up you get a filled out list that has 'create
my mindwallet' crossed out and a space to put a todo list for the day.

I'll consider getting rid of the list. On the splash page. The more I look at
it the more I realize it is too much.

~~~
kaddar
Yup, less is more. Especially on an application main page. If you explain it
somewhere else, just put a huge pretty button to click to find that guide, and
don't give them directions anywhere else except the FAQ/Documentation page you
have.

------
OwlHuntr
Well, for one the copy needs some work. The list isn't even organized and
there's about 3 or 4 different font-sizes/types going on all over the place. I
feel like i'm on a 4chan clone than an app. Also I have no idea how to get
really started on doing whatever your app does, no immediate call to action
button. Keep working

~~~
mwdev
Thanks, I'm working on it. I'm still trying to figure it out for myself. It
was something I know I wanted...and I use it constantly, but I'm still trying
to figure out how to explain what 'it' is.

------
sagacity
Clickables:

<http://www.mindwallet.com>

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rNpAH7AGhIk>

------
revorad
Get rid of all that text on the homepage. Just put the video up. It's a new
concept, so seeing it in action is important to convey the value.

------
ScottWhigham
Looks interesting. I like the name a whole lot.

